# Sex these...



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

I just picked up six awesome Azuerus from another member here... They are all over a year old and I was wondering if I could get some help sexing them. I know... a male is only a 100% male once you hear him call etc... but I'm trying to set these guys up into pairs... so best guesses will be a big help.

Frog 1:










Frog 2:










Frog 3 (two pictures):


















Frog 4 (three pictures):


























Frog 5 (two pictures):


















Frog 6 (two pictures):


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Looking just at toes I am going to say female female and female.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm usually not very good at sexing tincs, but 2 and 6 look like they might be male based on their backs. The others are definite females in my opinion.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Same here 2 and 6 males and the rest females.
J


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Try playing some calls for them and see if any respond back.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I say they are all female based on toe and body shape


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

I second that


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I know there are at least two males since there are two different callers. I just have to figure put who they are. I was leaning towards calling 2 a female. But I agree that 6 is most likely a male


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

rollei said:


> Try playing some calls for them and see if any respond back.


Anyone have a link to a good recording?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

jjkolodz said:


> Anyone have a link to a good recording?


Here is a link to Mistking's website - scroll down the page to the recordinds
MistKing*::*Resources

For ease - here are the direct links to the azureus calls
http://www.mistking.com/calls/D_azureus1.mp3

http://www.mistking.com/calls/D_azureus2.mp3

http://www.mistking.com/calls/D_azureus3.mp3


Oh yeah - 2 & 6 males the rest female . . .


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I find that toe pads in azureus to be less reliable then other tinc species. I have always used the arch in the back for them to determine there sex. The females always seem to have a more 90 degree bend while the males have bumps and a more straight back.
J


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

So for the time being, I've split these guys into two groups of three. 

In one of the tanks there are two frogs that share the same cocohut (there are two cocohuts in the tank).

Would two males, or two females, share a cocohut? Or would this likely be a pair?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Two males and a pair might share, but females likely will not. Make sure to keep an eye on the females as they can get nasty with each other.


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

I was moving these guys around today and decided to take some better pictures with more consistent angles. They might not give us a better idea but pictures are always nice to look at. Do any of these change your minds? (The frog number still correspond to the same frogs above)

Frog 1 (3 pictures):


























Frog 2 (2 pictures):


















Frog 3 (2 pictures):


















Frog 4 (3 pictures):


























Frog 5 (2 pictures):


















Frog 6 (3 pictures):


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

No one ???


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I would agree with the others. Although they are harder to sex - I was only sure I had a pair when I found the first fertile clutch. I still am only about 75% decided as to who is who. My Cobalts were very easy to tell by the toe pads. You might want to pull a frog at a time to see if you still have calling. If you don't and there is calling in a temp viv, then you have determined one male... repeat as needed.


----------

